# November 2004 2ww'ers Part 5



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home girls...loads of luck xxx


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

am 1st to post on new thread!!!
Good luck girls!


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Duh!

referring back to my whittering on about levels doubling on the old thread...ignore me!!!!Just been reminded on another thread that the HCG doubles every 48 hrs - not 24, so my levels are fine!!!!!!!!! So just ignore me please....

take care all,
anni


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Wow, hello all,
I have just read through the most recent posts and cant quite believe just how many bfp's there has been lately. Congrats to you all  
It gives me hope that maybe a bit of   might rub off on me.
I am feeling quite happy with myself today. I have finished my Christmas shopping, done a full Christmas clean of my house on Saturday before iui so all systems are go for putting tree up soon. I love Christmas!
I was just thinking, d we count iui treatment day as day 1 of 2ww? I have as hcg was meant to work for that day. Am i right or wrong?
Hope you are all ok,
love lilly2k3


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Girls updated list lots of               to us all

Caron                 08th Nov            
Lotus                 09th Nov            
Tracy C             10th Nov          
LoubLou             10th Nov          
Spooner             11th Nov
LynnJane           12th Nov              
loopydumpling     12th Nov         
Abby Carter        13th Nov          
Delli                   15th Nov         
Toofa                15th Nov          
Susie Q              16th Nov          
Brigie                 16th Nov          
Clarabell             17th Nov          
Ruth H               18th Nov              
JenniO               19th Nov              
Rachael md        19th Nov              
Joe71                19th Nov               
Birthbaby           19th Nov           
Tinkerbell           19th Nov            
a h                    19th Nov              
Debbie D            20th Nov                
Jules29              21st Nov                    
julie75               22nd Nov             
DA Trets            23rd Nov              
Han                   24th Nov             
Tinks78              24th Nov              

Sussexgirl           25th Nov

Kittikat              25th Nov

Zosh                 25th Nov 

SJM                   26th Nov

Longbaygirl        26th Nov

Witchypoo         27th Nov

Jacki22              27th Nov

Kelsey               27th Nov

dbz1583            28th Nov

Catsnewb          29th Nov

Snagglepat        29th Nov

Trilce                30th Nov

MrsG                 1st Dec

Kia                    3rd Dec

Gap                  3rd Dec

Kelly1               5th Dec

Vero                 6th Dec

Lilly2K3             6th Dec


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

thx Joe for that list!!  Be more clued up on where everyone at now!!

Speak moro girlies, as very tired!!  

Love
Kel
xxx


----------



## sjm (Nov 11, 2004)

Feeling a bit low tonight.  DH is away, having a few cramps and there was some slight spotting when I went to the loo tonight but it seems to have stopped now (boobs are still veiny though) and dreading test day on Friday - should have tested today but we have put it off until Friday when DH gets back.

Guess I am scared to know the result so no fears of me testing before the planned date although theoretically I should know the result by now.  

Great to see the number of positive results over the last few days which has cheered me, just hoping desperately to be one of them later in the week.


SJM

PS You have no idea how much support I have gotten from this site.  Thank you.


----------



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

Help me out here. Is "dpi", days post HCG injection? I had my injection a couple of days before the EC, I suppose that is the usual way? Or are people counting days after the ET? When does   appear Sorry, first IVF  

Trilce


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow, More BFPs! Han, that's really great news, I'm really chuffed for you.

I'm not feeling so positive about my own chances though. I've had my classic sore boobs for a week and yesterday I started getting af cramps so I'm fully expecting to bleed in the next couple of days. This feels exactly like any other negative month so I'm already beginning to look towards next month.

I'm feeling OK about it though. After months without I had my first session with a new reflexologist last night and she was so spot on with everything she picked up from my feet. Reflexology has really helped me before with regulating my cycles and this woman has been practicing since 1987. She's treated numerous women who've been TTC with much success and she reckons 5-6 weeks of treatments will have my body primed for a little person to grow in it. I know there are no definites in this, but having someone say it'll be one or two months and we'll have much better chances is a real pick-me-up. 

Sending hugs to all those who would like them,

Gina.


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi everyone.

Feeling terrible this morning as, after 5 days of brown spotting (which I had convinced myself was implantation) I think af  has arrived.  I don't seem to have my usual bloatedness and cramps though, possibly due to the Cyclogest, but I've pretty much lost all hope now.

Still test tomorrow, so it ain't over till then.

Kittikat
xx


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Kittikat
Good luck for tomorrow!
Wis


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Really sorry to hear that Kittikat. Huge   to you.

I have my fingers crossed that tomorrow's test will be good news though.

Best wishes to you,

Gina.


----------



## LISA LOU (Apr 30, 2004)

Just a quick line to introduce myself , had ET yesterday and testing on 6th December , seems an age away 
Hi to my cycle buddies  

GOOD LUCK &  TO ALL  

Lol lisa
xx


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi Lisa (cycle buddie!!  )

Welcome to  !!  I am due to test a day before you, so will have to keep eachother company during this long long wait!
I seem to spend all day on FF   !!  At least it breaks the day up a little.

Speak soon
Love
Kelly
xxx


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

hi ladies ive just  done something really bad again gave in and did a test! bfn! i had egg transfer on the 18th nov, so that makes me day 6 is that right, i know some of you told me that they dont implant till day 5-6? but i couldnt stop myself and am so upset again  can any one give me some hope and a telling off maybe!? 
luv dizzy. xx


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Dizzy

You norty norty girlie yet again!!
It is only now, that your embies would be snuggling in to implant.  Only after they have snuggled in would they start to produce the hormone which is dedectable by HPT.  It is DEFINITELY TOO EARLY!!    

The very very very earliest would prob be day 10 ish, but prob only if it were twinnies, as some of the girls have found.  Really best to wait till about day 14 to get a true result.  

Don't worry hun, you shouldn't be getting yourself so worked up at this early stage.  I know i am anxious during these early days, but it is really too early to get upset over a negative result.
Our hubbies prob have as much chance of a BFP on day 5/6!!

Once again, norty girl, but always ask us as it will put your mind at rest!!

loads of love
kel
xxx


----------



## Vero (Oct 27, 2004)

The days are just dragging... only day 3, 11 to go  

Lisa, we are cycle buddies as  am due to test on the 6th... but will I last 

Nothing to report, just bloated as usual, v sore right ovary, not helped by teh fact that one of my cats insists on coming on my lap and knead me just there!!!!! One v annoying habit I have developed is running to the toilet.  I don't know if it is the cyclogest or what, but boy do I need to go often!!! 6 times last night!  

Good luck to you all on the horrid   and here is lots of fairy dust   so that there is no  

Love
Vero


----------



## copper (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi!

Logged on to website last night and am so impressed by all the support.  Am now trying to read every topic imaginable!

I am on my first cycle of IVF and my test date is 1/12.  The time since transfer has gone so slowly and you analyse every twinge/feeling you get.  

It's so reassuring to know you are all in the same position as me and are there for each other.

Good Luck to all of you with your tests!

Copper
x


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow! there has been a lot of nattering going on   

this is just a quick update really. I tested today (1 day early) and it looks like it is a definite     I was feeling really low this morning and went out and did some retail therapy this afternoon and feel there might be light on the horizon. Will think about doing another cycle end of December begining of January. Will have to do egg share this time as cannot afford full ICSI cycle.

Congrats to all the   and fingers crossed for everyone else.

Hugs
Chris
x


----------



## dbz1583 (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi Dizzy
I had et the same day as you. They put blasts in on day 5. My embryologist told me that the crucial time was that thursday and the next day. So according to their advice they would have implanted by now, hence that is why i gave in to the hpt early. I felt terrible when it came up neg but then gave myself a good talking to and told myself that why put myself threw the agony of testing early and getting a neg so decided to make my xmas cards in stead to take mind off it. Good luck and keep strong.
DBZ x


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

hi dbz, thanks for the message, what do u mean by blasts, sorry im not very good at the jargan side of things, you say you had et on 18th nov? that makes us on day 6? so is your test date on 4th dec.

luv dizzyxx


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi girls hope you ok
Chris, hope it not a BFN, still hope....

Dizzy, you deffffffffinately tested too early!!!

Kelly - can you tell me how you did your ticker? Ta love! I have made one, but now dont know how to transport it into my thing? Please help!

Hi to all, no time to chat properly as am at work!
Anni


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Anni

You have nearly got the ticker thing right hun.  When you have done the ticker they take you to  a page of codes.
Copy the whole BB type code to your clipboard, it is about 2 lines long.
Then paste this long code into your profile at the bottom, just under your signature details.  i think you have done this but with only part of  a code.

Hope this helps.  speak later 

Love
Kelly
xxx


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi girls! Congratulations to all the positives, there seems to be a lot this month.   !!!

I was due to test on Sat 27th, but unfortunately I think I got my AF today. It started almost black and I was praying it was an implantation bleed, but it's red now and I've also got some cramps, not terrible, but constant. 

I feel so empty to be honest right now, like the bottom just fell out of my world. My DH rushed home from work and has given me lots of hugs and assurances that we will get a baby one day and will do IVF again. But right now it feels like it'll never happen to me. I can't help feeling that the same thing will happen again next time. Does everyone feel like this? 

I nearly didn't even make it to the 2ww due to a poor response to the Gonal F. Yet against the odds ended up with 5 eggs and  grade 1 and 2 embies. They said my lining was good too. So why has it failed? I'm still clinging on to the faintest of hopes, as I haven't tested yet, but I'm 99 % sure it's going to be negative. I rang my clinic this afternoon, and 4 hours after I left them a message they finally rang me back. They were a bit callous to be honest. It was like "well it sounds like your period is coming, not a lot of point even taking an HPT etc...." 

Has anyone had fresh blood lost and got a positive? Smallest hope I know...

I feel like I've no right to feel like this. Some of you have had to deal with repeated failures and still find the strength to keep going through this nightmare treatment. I also know that it often fails 1st time round, but that still doesn't help me feel the grief I'm feeling now. The embies were so real to me, from the moment the embryologist rang to say they'd fertilized. It felt so fantastic to know they were tucked up inside. Now they've gone, and my heart is breaking...

I really really wish those of you ladies still on the 2ww the best of luck. Everyone on here so deserves a baby to complete their family. Maybe my time has yet to come. At least I still have a caring and loving DH to get me through this..

luv Kel xxx


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Kelsey

My heart goes out to you hun and here is the biggest cyber   .
You have every right in the world to feel like this.  You are grieving the loss of your embies and it will take a while for you to feel better.  Saying that, you should do a test in a couple days time, as some people do bleed and everything is o.k     It sounds very heartless of the hosp to say otherwise.

You lucky to have such a dear concerned DH, and together you will come through this and will be ready to do it again..... believe me hun, you will feel better, but it just takes a bit of time and ALOT of TLC!!  That is TLC for you both.  I would recommend taking a break away together to take your mind off things.  
Get on that internet and start searching for somewhere nice to go, even if just for a daytrip.  If you focus your energy into something positive such as a holiday, you will find that you are not sat thinking 'Why?'.  Blow a bit of money, and then afterwards you should feel refreshed and ready to start again.

Hang in there hun, this is not the end.

Loads of love
Kel
xxx


----------



## dbz1583 (Sep 23, 2004)

hi dizzy

Blasts are blastocysts, the next stage of the embryo after it has divided into cells. I will be tested on 28th November which will be my day 10, if i had the ET on day 3 after EC which is the norm then it would be day 12. Not sure why i will be tested so early. The reason they decided to wait until day 5 to do the ET, was that we had 7 embryos that were between 7 and 9 cells and they could not decide which one was the best. Then on day 5, two were slightly bigger. We now have 5 to freeze that have reached the same stage. I had to read up about it as wasnt sure what meant what. Luckily the embryologist was my friend and she explained a lot to me.
Waiting 10 days for the test seems like an eternity, some girls have to wait ages.
Wishing you all the luck in the world.
DBZ x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

aww hugs Chris and Kel - life is so unfair sometimes.

Heaps of luck and baby dust to all due to test - and yes dizzy - day 6 way too early!!

Fee xxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

hi all,
      how are all of you lovely 2wwers to day?

kelsey- you have all the right in the world to feel like this hun. It is just the hardest thing to go through but with a little time you will hopefully be looking at what to do next with positive eyes. hugs to you, hope you begin feeling stronger soon!

How are the rest of you lot passing the time? I'm beginning to find it hard already and I'm only 3 days in!

 good luck to all due to test soon 

love lilly2k3


----------



## Zosh (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Girls

Chris, I did hpt today too - 1 day early like you.  Also bfn - but determined to keep positive until I do bloods in am at clinic.  Fingers and toes crossed for you.

Kel - so sorry, take care - and take time to think.  I wouldn't recommend what we are going through to anyone but lots of girls try lots of times before they succeed. It's just a totally miserable game of chance - but balanced against it is hope.  Love to DH too - he sounds lovely

Zosh


----------



## sjm (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi everyone.  Still hanging in there. No further spotting just backache now.  i never suffer from backache with my af so although I have some af pains I am hoping this is a good sign.  14 dpt and no af yet, this is definitely the nearest I have ever felt to being pregnant.  Not tempted to do a hpt, really want hubby here for any result - Friday is the big day for us, the wait is a strain without him here but work is busy and am just being careful not to overdo thins and get plenty of rest when I get home.

Will let you know how it goes.

Good luck to all you other 2WW'ers waiting to test - hope it is good news.

SJM


----------



## catsnewb (Oct 25, 2004)

its a BFN for me AF has arrived in full force so much for 5th time lucky


----------



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

Very sad about the BFNs/ AFs. Lots of hugs to Chris, Kel, Zosh and catsnewb. I know some of you have a chance of getting a different result after blood test so I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Hi Lisa, I'm also at the Hammersmith (and so is Mrs G on this string). Welcome Copper, this is also my first IVF and testing a day before you, so we can keep each other company - also finding time does not pass...

Are any of you having crying attacks? Because I am!    What a nasty business this waiting, huh?

Love and babydust,

Trilce


----------



## lynmark (Nov 17, 2004)

Hello ive been reading off and on the postings in FF for the past 2 weeks.  I hope you dont mind if I share my good news with you,  I have had a BFP this morning at the clinic and we are both over the moon, as this was our 3rd and final attempt at IVF.  I would like to thank all you girls out there as it was comforting to find I wasnt the only one out there.

Big hugs to those BFNs  
and I'll try and spread my good luck for you waiting to test in the 2ww.


----------



## witchypoo (Nov 12, 2004)

Hugs to all those with -ve's.
I did a hpt this morning and got a BFN too, and af's on her way I think


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

hello all,

 sorry to hear from all of the bfn's  

lynmark- thats great news, good luck and enjoy 

as for me- still not feeling any different from before iui. Its early days yet though so fingers crossed!
lilly2k3


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Girls
Thought I'd pop in
Well I started have a discharge yesterday, so had to go to the EPU this morning for a scan, even tho I'm only 5 weeks.
It's not good news from my scan I'm afraid, they couldn't see anything in the uterus, or in the tubes.
They said they would expect to see some sign at 5 weeks.
I've had a blood test today, and have to go for another one on Saturday to see if my hcg levels are dropping but I wont get the results until Sunday. But they are also worried about ectopic.
It's been a bit of a rollacoaster, but I think my dream has ended this time.
Was so thrill to get BFP, but our joy only lasted for a week.

Take care all
Joe


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Just popping in to spread some babydust and wish those waiting to test good luck, congrts to those with positives,
and big hugs to those who got negatives,I am so sorry it turned out this way for you,xxxxx

love 
mmmb   p,xx


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Joe

So sorry to hear hwat you have been going through, it is still early - are they looking for raises in your HCG ?

The same thing happened to me last time, it  feels awful

But I will say I prayer that the little baby in there is just hiding !!

Good Luck

Dawnx


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

hi Joe, just wanted to say that I'm sending you lots of luck, really hope it works out for you, you gave me some kind words yesterday, and wanted to the same.

     

take care Liv dizzy.xx


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi girls
Just popping in, i still like to read where u up to!
So sorry to hear about the BFN's this month. 
It is some consolation to know that MANY 1st times dont work Kelsey and its great that you are going to try again, and DH is so supportive.
I'm SO SAD it wasnt 5th time lucky for you catsnewb, there is that old saying 6th time lucky Dont give up.

Joe - I'm so sad to hear the scan didnt go well today, fingers and toes crossed that the bloods show something good. Do you want someone (maybe a 2ww'er) to take over the list for you? Or are you happy doing it?

SJM, you are being very patient! I really admire you! But you are right, 14 days no Af is a good sign. Any symptoms?

So good luck to all the testers, and keeping all crossed for the possible BFN's or BFP's.

Take care, 
anni


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi girls  

Just wanted to say thanks for all your support and kind words. It's nice to know there's such a great support network here, esp as you all know what it's like to go through this. My only family is in NZ so I don't have a great support network here, apart from my DH and he's sad too. People I know always seem to say "why don't you just adopt?" Yeah like that's easy! You'd think they'd understand that burning desire to want to hold your own flesh and blood in your arms....

To catsnewbe and all the other -neg results. I'm so sorry, I know what you're going through. Compared to what some of you have been through I feel I have no right to get so upset. This was only the first time I've done this, it must really wear you down when it keeps on failing. You are an inspiration to me because despite the pain  IVF causes when it doesn't go your way, you still find the strength to get back on that ole horse and give it another go, and from that comes hope. 

I've already spoken to my clinic. They told me it was "just natures way...".  I've penciled in April for e/c and will start down regging again in Feb. At least I've done something positive and know I'm gonna get another shot at it next year, and of course there's xmas to look forward too.. Unfortunately I still feel a bit raw today. Still in shock I guess form the sudden early appearance of AF. The tears are still flowing along with the all the blood..

Thanks Kelly for your advice. I'd love a holiday, but unfortunately we can't afford one coz having to pay for IVF- we had to re mortgage our house! But a day trip sounds like a great idea. I'll have to ask my DH to treat me at the weekend!

Thanks again for all your kind words...

   to all of you still in the dreaded 2ww. We all deserve a medal as well as a baby for going through this treatment and the biggest of congratulations to all those who got a +pos result. Well done and have a happy healthy 9 months!

lots of  love

Kel xxx

PS Maybe will see some of you fellow -neg's back on ther 2ww next year!


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Hurrah for my ticker!!!
Thankyou kelly - you are a great teacher!  
Because you have done a good deed I am sending you some babydust and I feel a positive BFP coming on for you!

How long till test? Any symptoms
Ta sweetie,
Anni


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi everyone.

Just to confirm the news that it's definitely a BFN for me.

Kelsey - I feel just the same way as you do - and this is my first time too.  I'm just heartbroken.  I had a feeling it would work first time for me, but I was wrong.  DP took me out for some retail therapy this afternoon - listening to Christmas songs on the way and "When a Child is Born" came on - well that was me no good for another half an hour!  The tears just keep on coming and they won't stop.  I too feel like I've lost two babies - I said to DP what would I be like if I had a miscarriage?  I don't know how I'd cope.

The worst part is my sister-in-law is also having IVF - she's due to test next Friday.  And while I'm hoping it works for her, I'll be so jealous if it does.  I know I sound callous but I feel really selfish right now because of the pain I'm feeling inside.

I should go back to work tomorrow but I can't face it.  I've only told the bare minimum of people but I don't want to see them as they'll see me as a failure.  I'll stay off and see how I feel come Monday.  I just feel so down.

Sorry to all those who've had BFNs like me - my heart goes out to you as I know exactly what you're going through.  And Joe71 - I do hope that you get some good news - you must be going through a nightmare right now.

DP decided that if it was negative, he would take me to Prague for new year.  It's little consolation, but something to look forward to.  I've also got some time now to build up my new business, which I've been planning for a while.  Much rather have a new baby to plan for though...

Well, this is me signing off for this month.  Hopefully I'll be back on the 2ww'ers list in February next year when we have our next try.

Thanks to everyone for your supportive words over the past couple of weeks.  It's really helped.

Good luck to everyone who's still waiting.  I hope you get the  you all long for.

Lots of love
Kittikat
xx


----------



## Janie40 (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow! You ladies! This is my first  time and finding the 2ww the worst bit (3rd attempt) day 5 - your positive messages have already encouraged me!
Hoping someone else will be due preg test around Dec4th so I can be anxious/weepy/paranoid in company (mmmmm how appealing that sounds! Won't be that bad, I hope). I have got this far twice before, but never with such good embies and immuno-suppression, so fingers crossed. (Anyone else on Heparin/steroids/iVig?)

I'm not quite up to speed with the emoticons and stuff but am sending a huge group hug to you all - I KNOW how brave and amazing we all are just for getting this far. xxxxxx


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

hi kitikat, just read your post and feel so sorry for you 
it must be so hard with your sister-in-law having treatment too, like you said you wish the best for her, but it hurts so much more, when you want the same result, it is my first time too, i had donnor eggs, and its my first time at ivf, my Best Friends of 15 years is due to have baby in Feb, and as happy as i am for her, there is a twinge of jealousy. i test on the 3rd of DEC, and have already done 2 tests! which both were bfns! but have been told countless times that its way too early, which i know, but just am very naughty, and i don't have any tests left! so enough bout me, just try and pick yourself up and dust yourself off like mums say! (if it was that easy!!) take care and don't go back to work till you feel ready and strong enough.
good luck with you business.   dizzy xx


----------



## Janie40 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dizzy7, Please don't be discouraged by your BFNs this early! Have so many amazingly positive stories to share. Just keep that tum nice and warm (NO hot water bottles though!) with your hands. I'll be testing the day after you so have everything crossed we can share cheerful messages.
Preg BFs always a prob (have now survived this one twice between my three attempts...) and do remember how guilty they feel for their success (which if you think about is is just the worst way for a blossoming preggo to feel). Its a difficult one for sure, but talk to her about it (your spark of jealously) -  I always tell myself a preg BF radiates more babydust than anyone.....
Lolxx


----------



## Zosh (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just to confirm BFN for me too.  I've been through the run of emotions today - now I feel upbeat and DH and I have said we just need to take a little time to decide what to do next.

But that's the end of the run of BFNs on this thread SO COME ON THE REST OF YOU!!!!

Good good luck to all the waiting ladies.  May all your hopes and dreams come true.  And for those of us that didn't make it this time - all my very best wishes if you decide to do it again.

Thx for all the support - it is so appreciated.

Off to get a large glass of wine now!

Love 

Zosh


----------



## sjm (Nov 11, 2004)

Testing day tomorrow   .  a h, I know you think I am being patient but really I think I am just scared to do a test - at least if I don't know there is still hope.

14 dpt, no af, but some af pains, backache and some veins on my boobs (one more that the other).  When I tell you what we are doing tomorrow I know you will think we are mad.  We are going to take our test to the hospital in the morning and ask to call back after 4 for the results.  Madness or patience - I just don't know!!!!

Got my fingers crossed that everything will be okay for you Joe71.

Take care everyone.  Keep your fingers crossed and I will let you know how I get on tomorrow.  

SJM


----------



## LISA LOU (Apr 30, 2004)

Evenig Ladies

just popped in to check up on you all and OMG lots of sad news the last few days

To all those with BFN , lots of    and my toughts are with you all as I know myself it's a devastating time, but we are all strong , we have to be to go through all this crap. And take time out now for you & Dh and your hopes and dreams will give you strength to come back and try again. We know it works this site is living proof of lots of BFP the more we do the better the chances of it working. xx

Hi Kelly - Iknow what you mean about being on FF , Hours fly by when im on here.

Hi Vero - yes  I noticed we are on the same day , we can help each other through the 2WW. 

Welcome to Copper

Hi Trilce - Always nice to hear from a fellow hammersmith buddie , lets hope they hit the jackpot for all three of us 

And to those girls testing early  .... its way to early I know its hard  but your just setting yourself up for a tearful day unneccesarily , I know ive done it before myself, naughty girls 

Love &  to us all
LOL Lisa xx


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Can't quite believe it - got a very faint positive on the HPT! Will test again tomorrow to see what is happening. Feel like AF is coming too?

Any news from others testing today?

Joy


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi guys,

Thanks so much for all the support. It has been most welcome even though I did drop off the planet for a bit.   to all the other BFN's. 
I am going to try one more time. I have to do it for me. I cannot just give up.  
My clinic eventually rang me back after I chased them up. Apparntly they didn't have a record that I had rung!! Any way, spoke to one of the nurses who said I have to go back for an outpatient appointment. When I asked her why she said so that they can find out why it didn't work this time!?! They have not asked me to have any blood tests so how will they know in a few weeks time why it didn't work?  Who knows why we don't get pregnant. it just wasn't my turn this time. I know I am sounding off but the system seems stupid to me. I have to miss a day of work and spend money to be told what I already know. 

I have decided that when we can get the oney together and go again I am not going back to Barts. Most of the nurses are great but there is no continuity. Each time I go they get something about my history wrong. So have decided will go to private clinic in Tunbridge Wells. It is closer and they have a good reputation.

Come on the rest of you guys testing soon. Lets end this run of bad luck and get some more BFP's  

Hugs
Chris
x


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

hi janie40, thanks for your kind message, it helps so much when someone understands where you coming from, i am so happy for my bf and will try to not get that twinge of jealousy.

hope all is well with you, let me know how your doing, as we test a day apart,
sending you lots of baby dust!        luv dizzy xxx


----------



## Janie40 (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning All! Am on day 6 of 2ww - have very 'heavy' feeling abdomen. Anyone else got this? Is it good or bad? My drug protocol is so different this time I don't know what to think?!
Also, can anyone tell me what the veiny-boobs thing is all about? Good or bad? (they aren't yet but were last time).

Zosh - so sorry for your BFN.Are ARGC supportive? (They always seem SO busy!)

Dizzy7 - I'm sure I'll cave-in and do an early HPT myself, but if I can possibly wait until the 4th I will. It feel fantastic to know you are there at such a similar stage of 2ww-ing  - to you of course,
Love Janie40


----------



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

Morning girls,

I feel like a ping pong ball. One day I feel AF is coming, the next I feel I am pregnant. My constant interpretation of symptoms is driving me nuts!

Lyn, special congratulations for you on your BFP. 10 years of tenacity! You are my inspiration. I am keeping everything crossed so that the tiny one keeps healthy in there all the way through. My best wishes to you and DH.

Joe, I cannot begin to feel how heartbreaking your scan yesterday must have been. Like some others have said, let us please hope that baby is playing hide and seek. No words can be conforting for you at this time.

Kittycat and zosh, so sad that the BFNs were confirmed - I was wishing for a reversal of results  for you on test day.

Chris, weldone for picking up the energy to move forward and give it another go! 

Joy, great news on your faint positive... beats the negative you got a few days back!!!

SJM, all the best for today!  

Love,

Trilce


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

No, I spoke to soon. AF has arrived - full force.

Looks like my first IVE is -ive.

Joy


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi to all please accept to all bfn
Joy so sorry af has arrived thinking of you
well not long to go before i test 29th which is only 12 days from et (has anyone else tested this early at hosp),got to be at hosp before 9 and then ring back after 2 for results (what a wait thats going to be),dh going to have day of work so I'm not alone,so only 2 days to wait after today ,so far not given into a home test I'm to scared .anyone else testing on Mon ?
              love to you all


----------



## Vero (Oct 27, 2004)

Hello all!  A huge cyber hug   for all bfn's and congratulations   to all bfp's!

nothing to report here really, sore tummy getting better, boobs still sore   and am now gettgin shooting pains in the left one  !  However, still no spotting to indicate implantation  

I do have one questions for Janie - you said no hot water bottles... why?  

Wishing all you a wonderful weekend and for those testing over the next couple fo days     may all your dreams come true.

Love
Vero


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

debbie62 my clinic tests on 12dpt as well I couldnt even hold out that long I did a test on 10dpt... I got a BFP 

I went to the clinic the next day which would have been 11dpt and they did the blood test i had to wait till after lunch and I was going mad did my test do it right could it be a negative etcetc the results came back as 141 hcg which is very strong so I presume they can pick up the slightest trace from 12dpt 

Good luck honey ccc


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

tinks78
well done on your bfp hope everything goes well.don't think i will last till Mon but will try its my first try at fet and i keep thinking can i be lucky enough  :- well will let you know Mon|_take care Debbie


----------



## Vero (Oct 27, 2004)

Debbie
sending you lost of positive orange vibes for Monday - or earlier!!!! 

      

Vero


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

thanks Vero 
Im sat at work at the moment with my big orange spot in front of me  
                                        Debbie


----------



## Mrs G (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm soooooo tempted   !! I've been really good so far, but have just received some early hpt 's I sent off for (one-step?) and they're there: in the loo looking at me. Apart from obsessively checking for early AF signs (orange knickers are not the best colour for that!   ) at each visit, I now have the should I/ shouldn't I problem.  Thus far I have resisted, although I'm damned if I'm going to have a shock after my blood test on Wednesday, so will DEFinately test before that.
Am going for a pedicure to pamper myself this afternoon, and might see if I can have a facial too.
The ironing pile got too much last night and I gave in.  The hoover isn't heavy to push either... I promise not to carry it upstairs though!  
Right: I'm off to choose some tiles for the bathroom - I find bathroom carpet quite scary, especially with 2 men in the house! Their aim is terrible! I did actually get my Dh to sit down for a bit until he received a "witch's kiss" from the bowl!!   and is now worried he'll get frost bite!!!!!   
LOL to all      
Caroline xx


----------



## Vero (Oct 27, 2004)

Debbie, you are me both!!!! Am, at work, not wanting to do anything and just checking out all the threads I can!  Big orange spot to the right of me, making me feel more positive, and my orange knickers... which reminds me, I must wash the other pair tonight, otherwise will not have any for tomorrow   !!!

Caroline - don't you dare!!!!!      i think you should get dh to hide them somewhere until early next week.  Remember they are EVIL    .  And what is this talk of hoovering?  You should know better!  feet up girl, watch TV - sex in the city is one I would recommend and the last series is just out I think!!!!  

To work or not to work... that is the question.  Any answers out there?


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

hi again Vero
i came into work the day after et looked at it this way at home would not be able to sit still cleaning etc but at work all i do is sit at my desk no stress spend most of the day on here and have a lovely office junior who makes me regular cups of tea.
Thinking of going into town 2 morrow to find myself some nice orange knickers and socks well you never know 
love &   
                        Debbie


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

hi all,

I was just reading through the past few posts and was wondering   what the hell is the orange spots and orange nicker thing all about   feeling v confused, keeping my mind off 2ww for a moment thinking what it could be though 

love lilly2k3


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

hi lily2k3 just wanted to thanks, as i keep meaning to ask the question, and keep forgetting!! hop you get a response really soon!!! i test on the 3rd DEC, wish i could work out how to do the ticker thing they have on the bottom, do know how its done? luv dizzy goodluck


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Lilly and dizzy,

Orange is a positive colour and it's the colour of fertility.


This 2ww is driving me mad! days are going so slowly.
And i'm getting so tempted to test early.

 to all the 2ww'ers   and loads of      to everyone.

Love
Kia.x


----------



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

Debbie, I am also testing 12dpt... on Tuesday in fact, the day after you... scared to bits. Also have resisted testing so far! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...

Caroline, I was thinking of buying a test but then I thought of it staring at me in the loo and decided not too, so I can imagine your scene! 

Away evil spirits of the pee stick, away!!!  

T


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

hi

kia- thanks, i understand now


----------



## sjm (Nov 11, 2004)

BFN for me I am afraid.  Was so hopeful because still no af and 16 dpt but there is no sign of pregnancy from my test.  We feel so empty just now.

If no af by Monday I have to go back for another test.  They think af may not have come because using pessaries so it is likely to start in next day or so.  My boobs (particularly one of them) are still really veined which I don't normally have and we think that may be because of the pessaries (not that we know much about it).  Has this happened to anyone else?

Anyway, time to look forward and plan what to do next.  Trying to stay positive.

Good luck to everyone still to test.

SJM


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

thanks KIA, i understand the orange thing now too!!! ?!!!
sorry to hear your news sjm, but you might still get a     as you have no AF. good luck  
you girls that have been resiting testing you are sooo good, i tested after 2 & 6 days!!! I'm not the brightest  spark!! i know now that it wouldn't of shown up!! learnt alot from this site, still get the urge to test all the time but have no pee sticks left!!! does anyone else get hot flushes? or is that a sign that my AF is on the way
luv dizzy xx


----------



## Janie40 (Nov 25, 2004)

SJM so sorry. Will keep everything crossed for you though - the little critters get up to all sorts. Everything is suprises in IVF!

To all, esp Vero ; sorry I have somehow(inadvertently) opened a new Nov 2ww'ers folder (I too lack the bright-spark, Dizzy 7...esp with computery things).So the hot water bottle reply is there.
Love and dust to us all.Jxx


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Just popped in- i cant resist checking up on you all!

Such a sad run of BFN's, its strange it comes in packs. 

Keep positive girls  and start a run of BFP's please! Good luck to you all.
Take care, love anni


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Girls
Just wanted to say a big thank you for all your kind words, it really does mean a lot.
Had blood results today and HCG is too low, plus started bleeding.

I want to wish every one with BFN all the luck with your next goes, I hope to see you in the 2ww again soon.

All with BFP take care of yourselves and have happy healthy pregnancies.

Take care all

Love Joe
XX


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Joe, SJM - Sorry you got a BFN  

The rest of you guys - stay away from the pee sticks they are   

Can we have some BFP's please  

Hugs
Chris


----------



## Zosh (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Girls

Joe - I am so sorry about your news.  What a b****** of a rollercoaster you have been on.  Sometimes it is very very unfair.  I felt very sad with you.  If you have a follow on at your clinic you should ask for possible reasons.  I don't know whether you have gone into the immunity issue.  I'm afraid I don't know much about it - but there are posts on these boards.  It might be worth asking about it - just a thought.

SJM - Very sorry to hear your news too.  Take care of yourself.

DH and I will take stock in a while - we have a fab holiday booked for Feb - so we won't be doing anything before then.  Who knows - may have another go - and hope to see all the BFNs back with BFPs next time!!

Thanks for all the kind words from all of you - its really helped.

Love Zosh


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya 

just passing through to wish all you testers the best of luck 

Love Mini xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

just a quickie


ah- i agree, I was looking at the list and it is strange how the results seem to come in groups of bfn's and bfp's.

So sorry to all of the ppl with bfn's   

good luck to all who are due to test soon 

As for myself- not much to report. I have quite bad pain in womb area when any pressure is put on it, don't know what it is as have never felt anything like this before.
Feeling quite sick from time to time but I think this must just be one of those things as i think it is still to early for implantation ? therefore will have no pg symptoms yet right?
thats all for now, love lilly2k3


----------



## Mrs G (Aug 11, 2004)

I've had a funny sort of day - burning over the womb area, and some AF pains too   My DH won't come near me   incase he dislodges anything! And my Mummy cat is totally glued to me! - maybe she's picking up on hormones??  
I'm soooo nervous! I went and met up with one of the Herts Girls today whose testing with us next week (Hi Louise if your reading this!) but we're both having such funny symptoms - who knows!
I might give in on Monday (10 dpt) to the evil pee sticks   I can't stand the wait any more!
LOL Caroline


----------



## witchypoo (Nov 12, 2004)

Joe, I'm sorry to hear your news. And the run of BFN's too, I wish you all luck on your next cycle.

Girls, I don't know what's going on...still no AF although it has felt like she's round the corner all week. I've never had a cycle longer than 33 days (I though last month was 34 days but I counted the first day of af as CD34, not CD1 - duh!) and that was last month. I'm sure I ovulated between days 18 - 20. I tested again just now and got another BFN.
Any ideas? Is it possible to be 14 dpo without testing positive? Someone told me hcg is only meant to double every 72 hours and rise by 66% every 48 hours, so if implantation was 7po then 7 days wouldn't be enough to produce enough hcg to turn a first response positive?
I don't know whether to give up all hope or not - every time I convince myself I'm not pg and af will show, she doesn't.


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Can I join in please..... 
How are you all doing?  
Had ET yesterday. From the 20 eggs collected, 16 fertilised and 6 were abnormal. From the remaining ten, we used 2 and the other 8 are frozen. Think they said they were a grade 2.
Et was okay except I was desperate to pee. My bladder was so full that the Doc let me jump off the bed before ET (I was in the theatre) and run to the toliet to let some of it out. Thank god for pelvic floor exercises as I let out a bit and kept the rest in!! My lower half was still in pain from the EC but today is calmer. Felt fine after ET but did feel a bit rushed as they only let me lie on the bed for 20 mins...dont know why...but thought they would fall out!!!   
Anyway....here is the 2ww......dont know how it will go..... felt okay yesterday as I tried to talk to my belly. Tried to apply the princple that if plants grow when we talk to them...then the embryos will too if I talk to them...    
Enough of madness......watch out for the ups and downs....
sxxx


----------



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi everyone

May I join you?   I had ET last Friday 26/11, and am due for blood test on the 13/12 - 17 days of waiting!!   Although the 'nice' nurse at the clinic said I could do a urine test on the 12th.... now, if I can only wait that long!  

Only ended up with 3 wee embies, 2 frozen and "clover" is with me (DH thought our 4 celled embie looked like a four leaf clover... bless him!  ) 

Had 27 follicles and 11 eggs collected, and still feeling most uncomfortable!  Is this normal?? Been keeping my eyes peeled for OHSS signs, but apart from feeling "full" in the ovary/uterus region, looking bloated & feeling it, walking very slowly, and some bruising type pain, I'm okay   I pee ALOT, and seem to be in a hurry to get to the loo  as I'm busting, but only to pee a small amount..... maybe this is because swollen ovaries are putting pressure on my bladder? I also seem a tad constipated   Sometimes the pain I get in my tummy is like wind pain, I just have no idea anymore!  

Due to go back to work tommorrow, and as I shared my ivf journey with colleagues to gain some understanding and support, I am scared they'll all ask me how I am and I fear bursting in to tears!  Been teary for no reason for a few days, although getting much better today (Sunday)  

Well, here's to a   result for each of us!



~Natt~


----------



## sjm (Nov 11, 2004)

Just to confirm - ah started this morning,  Not going to stay on just wanted to let you know.  Thanks everyone for the support.

SJM


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi SJM,

Am really sorry to hear re BFN. I hope you both will be okay. Sending you lots of hugs 

Hi Natt,
You and I had ET on the same day. I too feel bloated and am very regular visiter to the toliet! 
My clinic said that if Af does not come then we should go there for blood test on the 8th Dec. I wonder why yours is nearly a week later than mine?
Anyway...sending you lots of....  
sxxx


----------



## Mrs G (Aug 11, 2004)

Morning Ladies!
I'm my own worst enemy today! Got caught by the   !! And to think I'm only 9dpt!  My GD is coming for lunch and her much always gives me the "so sorry for you" look and I wanted to be able to grin inwardly. Well After 10 mins there is the faintest of faint pink lines which I could be imagining   - I'll see what DH thinks when he wakes up, but I'm not holding my breath.  What a wally eh? Still I'm not gloomy yet. Like I said I'm only 9dpt and no actual AF as yet...
DH is so hung over I doubt he'll be able to see the test anyway!   That's the trouble - I can't drink, so when we go out he drinks for both of us!! (and I drive!!!)
Oh Well - better go and feed my furry babies...
LOL Caroline xx


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Caroline

A line is a line hun     It is bound to be faint on 9dpt.  Fingers tightly crossed for you...

Do you feel any different, any symptoms, I am just curious as i had ET a day after you and apart from sore boobs from cyclogest don't really feel any different.  Bit teary and irritable but again prob due to all the stress and ..... evil cyclogest again!!    I am just craving some symptoms, might be too early on day 8pt?

Love
Kel
xxx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi all,

Just dropping in to say it's another BFN for me, although I was already pretty sure of that. My premenstrual symptoms have been so strong there wasn't really any doubt about it, and AF started with a vengence last night.

Maybe next time.....

Best wishes to everyone still waiting.

Gina


----------



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Girls updated list lots of              to us all

Caron8th Nov            
Lotus                9th Nov            
Tracy C            10th Nov          
LoubLou            10th Nov          
Spooner            11th Nov
LynnJane          12th Nov              
loopydumpling    12th Nov        
Abby Carter        13th Nov          
Delli                  15th Nov        
Toofa                15th Nov          
Susie Q              16th Nov          
Brigie                16th Nov          
Clarabell            17th Nov          
Ruth H              18th Nov              
JenniO              19th Nov              
Rachael md        19th Nov              
Joe71                19th Nov              
Birthbaby          19th Nov          
Tinkerbell          19th Nov            
a h                    19th Nov              
Debbie D            20th Nov                
Jules29              21st Nov                    
julie75              22nd Nov            
DA Trets            23rd Nov              
Han                  24th Nov            
Tinks78              24th Nov              

Sussexgirl          25th Nov

Kittikat              25th Nov

Zosh                25th Nov 

SJM                  26th Nov

Longbaygirl        26th Nov

Witchypoo        27th Nov

Jacki22              27th Nov

Kelsey              27th Nov

dbz1583            28th Nov

Catsnewb          29th Nov

Snagglepat        29th Nov

Trilce                30th Nov

MrsG                1st Dec

Kia                    3rd Dec

Gap                  3rd Dec

Kelly1              5th Dec

Vero                6th Dec

Lilly2K3            6th Dec


----------



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

Doh! Just pressed "post" by mistake... was trying to update our list... will do in a mo. Please ignore my last post...

Trilce


----------



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Girls updated list lots of                to us all

Caron                 08th Nov              
Lotus                 09th Nov              
Tracy C             10th Nov           
LoubLou             10th Nov           
Spooner             11th Nov
LynnJane           12th Nov                    
loopydumpling     12th Nov          
Abby Carter        13th Nov           
Delli                   15th Nov          
Toofa                15th Nov           
Susie Q              16th Nov           
Brigie                 16th Nov           
Clarabell             17th Nov           
Ruth H               18th Nov                    
JenniO               19th Nov                    
Rachael md        19th Nov                    
Joe71                19th Nov               
Birthbaby           19th Nov            
Tinkerbell           19th Nov             
a h                    19th Nov                    
Debbie D            20th Nov                 
Jules29              21st Nov                     
julie75               22nd Nov                   
DA Trets            23rd Nov                    
Han                   24th Nov                   
Tinks78              24th Nov                    
Sussexgirl           25th Nov              
Kittikat              25th Nov
Zosh                 25th Nov 
SJM                   26th Nov
Longbaygirl        26th Nov
Witchypoo         27th Nov
Jacki22              27th Nov
Kelsey               27th Nov
dbz1583            28th Nov
Catsnewb          29th Nov
Snagglepat        29th Nov
Trilce                30th Nov
MrsG                 1st Dec
Kia                    3rd Dec
Gap                  3rd Dec
Kelly1               5th Dec
Vero                 6th Dec
Lilly2K3             6th Dec


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

hi can i be added to the list please dizzy7 4th of dec testing! thanks. still no af so trying not to do another test!!
goodluck to you all   
 xx


----------



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

I CANNOT BELIEVE THIS... I DID IT AGAIN!!! (joe71 come back!) HERE GOES MY THIRD ATTEMPT... THE DEFINITE VERSION...

Hi Girls updated list lots of                 to us all

Caron                 08th Nov        
Lotus                 09th Nov        
Tracy C             10th Nov        
LoubLou             10th Nov        

Spooner             11th Nov
LynnJane           12th Nov                 
loopydumpling     12th Nov         
Abby Carter        13th Nov         
Delli                   15th Nov         
Toofa                15th Nov         
Susie Q              16th Nov         
Brigie                 16th Nov         
Clarabell             17th Nov         
Ruth H               18th Nov                        
JenniO               19th Nov                      
Rachael md        19th Nov                   
Joe71                19th Nov          
Birthbaby           19th Nov          
Tinkerbell           19th Nov          
a h                    19th Nov                 
Debbie D            20th Nov          
Jules29              21st Nov              
julie75               22nd Nov                      
DA Trets            23rd Nov               
Han                   24th Nov                   
Tinks78              24th Nov                      
Sussexgirl           25th Nov          
Kittikat              25th Nov         
Zosh                 25th Nov         
lynmark             25th Nov              
SJM                   26th Nov        
Longbaygirl        26th Nov          

Witchypoo         27th Nov

Jacki22              27th Nov
Kelsey               27th Nov         

dbz1583            28th Nov
Catsnewb          29th Nov          
Snagglepat        29th Nov          

debbie62           29th Nov

Trilce                30th Nov

MrsG                 1st Dec

copper              1st Dec

Kia                    3rd Dec

Gap                  3rd Dec

dizzy7               4th Dec

Janie40             4th Dec

Kelly1               5th Dec

Vero                 6th Dec

Lilly2K3             6th Dec 

Lisa Lou            6th Dec

NattKatt           13th Dec

Shelley121        test date?


----------



## tinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi girls
just popped in to see how everyone is doing
 and   to all those,like myself,who got a BFN this time.
 to all you lucky ones with BFP
   to all on  
I have an apt with clinic on 20th Dec to discuss when we can start again(finances permitting)
In the meantime DH and I will spend some quality time together  
The tx really affected our relationship I felt like divorcing him.
Tricia 
psis it possible to have an smilie for egg/follicle and embryo.I would love to be able to do it but am a bit computer iliterate thanks


----------



## copper (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies!

So sorry to see all those BFN's  .  We definitely need to get some BFP's to cheer us all up   so   to all those due to test in the next few days.

Trilce - good luck for Tuesday - fingers crossed for you.  And thanks for the lists - nice to be able to keep up with everyone.

My test is due Wednesday and i can't believe two weeks could go soooo slowly!  Dh has been brilliant - trying to think of things to do to keep us occupied!

Feel quite low today - exceptionally tired and irritable!! Poor DH! Since ET have been so bloated and have just about had enough of the "pleasant"  side effects of Cyclogest!

Roll on Wednesday!

Lots of Love

Copper
x


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Dear All

Just a note to say thanks to trilce for doing the board, it is great to see peoples progress, I have been in hiding a little because since my positive test I have felt that everything will go wrong again. I feel like a piece of glass.

Its mad all you want is a positive but when you get one you are a bag of nerves. Constantly going to the toilet (to check) and I must have done 8 tests - just to double check.

Good luck everyone, sending  vibes

Dawn x


----------



## Emmi (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi everyone, 
Just found this thread and wanna join in.  Firstly congrats to all the   and big hugs to all the negatives, it is destroying, try to stay strong 
I am due to test on Dec 1st and so far have managed to stay away from the   pee stick although I have been very very tempted!   I had a failed attempt in March this year then discovered immune problems so have been having ivig to try to combat these.  I have no symptoms apart from a very bloated tummy - but this has been like this since 1/2 way through tx  and the need to pee ALL the time!  I am really really scared about getting another  negative and am finding it hard to think positive as I don't know where we'll go if this doesn't work.  Sorry to winge, I know you all are going through this too but it is good to be able to talk to people who are in the same boat and do understand.  Good luck to all testers and 2ww'ers.


----------



## lynmark (Nov 17, 2004)

I just want to wish you lots of love and luck for testing this week but please can we have some more BFP its making me feel down.

So sorry for the BFN my thoughts are with you all and your DP.

         

luv 

lynmark


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi,
My test date is 8th Dec. God it seems like ages away....had ET on friday and have examined my knickers ever since.... 
sxxx


----------



## Brewser (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I've just registered and thought I'd better join you girlies as I'm also on my 2ww. Due to test 6th Dec. It seems like so far away, don't think I will make it that long though before   gets me. I can feel it's iminent! This is my first month on Clomid and am hopeful but then think, it'll never happen the first go. I'm trying to be   though after reading the success stories. I never thought I would become some eager to wish my life away, it's not right is it, but as you all know it's easier said than done to forget about it. I wish I could just find myself 3 weeks down the line and wake up and think, "oh! No   in almost 2 months, that can only mean one thing!" We can but dream. 

LOL,   &  

Brewser. xxx


----------



## angelface (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Brewster

Just thought I would say       and a big good luck!!



I am due to test on the 6th Dec too and it still seems ages away. I am such a busy busy person but since having FET I have been afraid to move! 

DH even tried tempting me with a bit of shopping today for some clothes  - told him there was no point as I may not fit into anything for long- hey I am getting the hang of this positive thinking thing 

Well wishing you Loads of luck and hoping the time flies for us all!


----------



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Shelley121

I feel SO ripped off now!   How come you get to test so early compared to me?? I'm thinking   thoughts now!   Bring on the pee sticks on the 8th!    How many days after ET does that make it? 12... hmmmmmmm...

~Natt~


----------



## Mrs G (Aug 11, 2004)

Having risked a sneaky   on Sunday morning I am now too scared to do it again!  It was BFN at the time, but by the time DH got up (1 hour later) there was a definate pink line... So now I'm confused! The test said it wasn't valid after 10 mins, but I've never had one change at all before! I hope.......    
10dpt today and no sign of AF yet.  I was bleeding by this time on our first go, but then I keep thinking 'well the progesterone bombs are the equivalent of the progesterone only pill, and you don't bleed on those until you stop them...'
I'll do it again tomorrow if she still hasn't arrived   
At least I'm back at work today, so I've got something else to think about!
   to all those testing today    
LOL Caroline xx


----------



## witchypoo (Nov 12, 2004)

definite BFN now as af has srrived with a vengeance.


----------



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

Witchipoo, so sorry to hear about your AF hon  

I am a bag of nerves. Tomorrow is my test date (only 12dpt... why?), and I gave in to the evil forces with an Early Response, the one that comes with two pee sticks. Did one yesterday morning and the other this morning (10dpt and 11dpt)... both negative  

Will tomorrow be any different 

I am still positive, since it is still early days and there are no signs of AF. But it has been a blow. And my early test date is bugging me now...

Here's hoping.

Trilce


----------



## Vero (Oct 27, 2004)

Witchypoo, so sad to hear your news    sending you a big hug  
Caroline... stay away from the pee sticks!!!!  
Shelley, welcome to the 2ww!!!! 
To all others -     for the new week!

I am now half way through the 2ww and seem to have lost most of my ohss symptoms... but stil have sore nipples (not boobs) and some twinges down below... BUT... I am being positive this time.  I AM PREGNANT.  SO THERE.    Everything is orange, and lovely, and calm and ... ooohhhh dear the cyclogest is having its effect again!!!!  

Lots of positive vibes for all of you testing this week,    

Vero


----------



## dbz1583 (Sep 23, 2004)

Its a BFP for us  

level is 135, very nervous and still keep checking the loo paper.
Good luck to all of you testing soon. 
DBZ


----------



## quackers (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello there everyone,
just wanted to say I've started the 2ww - it's d21 for me today so I test on d35 (if I have the guts to).
Just wanted to make one comment about pregnancy tests, please follow the instructions carefully and don't rely on results if you're looking at the same test stick an hour later.  These tests work on a specific principle and although they can give false negatives and false positives on the whole they will give you an accurate result most of the time if you follow the instructions.  As I say, you can get false negs and if you do get a neg but AF doesn't come after a week, it's worth either repeating a urine test through the hospital (or a blood test if they will do it).  The hospital I work at has an even more specific urine test than the HPTs so we normally recommend that, unless there is something in the treatment that would interfere in the urine test and then we would do the blood test.  The blood hCG is the most definitive test, but because these tests are relatively more expensive than the urine tests, some hospital laboratories don't do them as a matter of course.
One question I would like to ask is that I've noticed a lot of women comment that they go on to IVF straight after Clomid, or something similar.  I'm just surprised because the fertility nurse I've spoken to tells me there are quite a few different options before IVF becomes a necessity, like gonadotrophin injections (which works like Clomid, but I think different side effects).  Is this just down to different protocols or are you getting ripped off?
Good luck to all of you out there and congrats to those of you who have succeeded.
Quackers


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi girls
CONGRATULATIONS to the BFP's Dawn and DBZ.

So sorry to the BFN's witchypoo and snagglepat and SJM.

STAY AWAY FROM THOSE STICKS CAROLINE!!!!!!!! And if it says negative - a)dont believe it and stay positive and test again in a FEW DAYS, and b) chuck it in the bin - it can change and get hopes up.

Kelly - i'm keeping checking on you guys! Do me proud october girlies!!!

Hi to everyone else and STAY POSITIVE!!!!

take care anni

ps We were imposed a s*x ban   by the hospital, and is still in force until our scan!!!! Poor DH. Has no one else had that? Dont know why...


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Anni

Hi Hun  

You prob have a  ban on   (don't know if this the right piccie so please forgive!!) as you in early stage of pg.  I don't think would harm, but, dr's sometimes advise not to early on......

Not long till your scan now, early dec isn't it??  How you feeling??

Where are all the Oct girlies today, it has been sooooooo quiet!!

Loads of love
Kel  
xxx


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Feet up and laptop on my lap...

Congrats to all the BFP and    to all the BFN.

Caroline....stay away from the hpt sticks.. .they are evil. Are you testing on day 12 then?  Why is it so early for us at hammersmith?

Vero...have got my orange knickers on too...I know what you mean re the sore boobs. I never ever had them until I started on this fertility trip...oh what a trip..  

Nattkatt....I have no idea why mine is so early....am soooo frightened though!

Does anyone know when implantatio takes place after ICSI?
sxxx


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

hi girls 
firstly a big  to all with  and well done to all with  .
well went to hosp yesterday and had to ring back at 2-30 told that even though i showed a positive it doesn't look good because my hcg level was really low so Ive got to go back tomorrow for another blood test but not to get my hopes up .So looks like end of line for me at the moment only got enough embryos for 1 more go which hopefully will be Feb so looks like a very drunken Christmas for me afterall  . 
Good luck to all waiting to be tested sending you all    
will let you know how i get on 2 morrow
                      Debbie


----------



## Mrs G (Aug 11, 2004)

Too Late! Done it again! Bit gloomy though - HPT was def BFN this am   and test day tomorrow.  They do HCG bloods at the Hammersmith on day 12, and I KNOW the nurse said it was too early for HPT to show   and DH gave me a right ticking off this am! On the bright side, AF still hasn't shown up... (   pleaeaeaease let her not!!!   )
At least work is keeping me occupied!  Had a particularly handsome client yesterday, who is an outrageous flirt!!   Cheered me up no end! (well there's no harm in window shopping!!   )
If it IS a BFN tomorrow, I think we'll have some serious time off Tx and then maybe change clinics?  I have no complaints specifically about the Hammersmith (other than the fact that I resent paying for treatment and then being seen by the registrar rather than the consultant!) But a new clinic may give new hope?? Plus it's sooo far across town. Who does everyone else recommend (obviously ARGC scores highest in the success table, but is there anywhere else worth considering in London?)
LOL Caroline xx


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Caroline,
Really hope that even today is too early to test for you and tomorrow you get a postive.  
I am on day 4 post ET and am already looking at other places for FET. Isnt that stupid of me...?! I am tryingn to stay postive...keeping looking for implantation bleeding and all I find is the progesterone gunk...LOL...
sxxx


----------



## Vero (Oct 27, 2004)

And another day gone... still so long to go!  Broached the subject of HPT with dh last night and go a right telling off!!! Have a big party on sat night at home and would relly want to know before then, but it looks like I have more than 1 type of   looking at me  

Caroline, we have all told you to stay away from them!!!  I do think it is still too ealry and if you see earlier threads, only if it is twins can you get a reading this early!  So keep fingers and legs crossed!!!!  

Shelly, doesn't 4 days feel like 40?  I am now on day 9 and no sign of implantation bleeding  Tummy is not swollen any more (just a bit at night) and only getting slight twinges down below    On the +ve side, nipples still sore and I think orange, wear orange knickers every day, and send lots of love to my embies   

Debbie, sorry to hear your news hun   but tomorow is another day and there is still hope.  Sending you lots of orange vibes    

Congrats on all   girls, and lots of   for the  

Here is wishing us all on the 2ww loads of luck and    

Vero


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

hi girls,

just popped in to say hello,

 good luck to all of those due to test  

I am finding it harder to keep away from those dam test sticks  I think this is because I have feeling af is about to come and I don't want the "maybe" to be over. I know when i think about it that it is to early to test and that hcg will still be in my system but I'm still finding it hard. Think I'm going crazy 

Hope you are all OK, love lilly2k3


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, thought I would join you ladies as I am now officially in the 2ww.  Had ET on sat 27/11, testing 11/12/04.  Been feeling so emotional - all started after EC, I had 4 eggs which was a good result for me (poor responder), got a call the next day and was shocked   to be told only 1 had fertilised.  (last time I had 3 eggs and all 3 fert) so we weren't expecting that at all.  We were told to wait til the following day for a call to say whether it had carried on dividing through the night, luckily it had and we went off to London for ET (London Fertility Centre -Prof Craft - anyone else been there).  I'm feeling very single twinge and pain there is possible, making me so paranoid.

DO they count day of ET as day one?  Just come back from acupuncture and she's so positive, treating me as if I am a pregnant lady already!    I have this week off work so taking it very easy this week.  Tho time seems to stand still more when you're on your own!

Sunday was a very bad day for  me I couldn't stop crying as I had resigned myself that with the one embie inside it just wasn't going to work     Then I said to myself that if it was a natural conception there would only be one inside anyway so turned by views around for now.!

My DH said before we started this one that it would be our last go - but having been through it again we've realised that we are not ready to give up trying.  If this is neg then we'll have another go next feb/mar.

Wishing you all the very best and sending lots of    -


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

hi ladies, had a terrible couple of days, my dad had a heartattack on sunday night, so i have been up at the hospital most of the time, just got back from the hospital, and he is doing alot batter today, being up there for the last two days i haven't really thought about my embies, or what might happen,as too much other stuff on my mind, anyway I'm babbling now, what I'm trying to say is that when i got home had this overwhelming urge to test, so went to the chemist and got more pee sticks, I'm very naughty i know, anyway its    !!!!! it was a first response kit, one line is fainter than the other, but does say on the test that one might be fainter than the other, so does this mean I'm pregnant, as you know did tests on day 2 and day 6 and both neg as was way too early, its day 11 today, so what do you think anybody else done this test, and it been a fainter line
Liv dizzy xxxxxx


----------



## Vero (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh Dizzy!  I can't believe you gave in... but under the circumstances I can totally understand!  Very sorry to hear about your dad, but glad that he is better, best of luck to him and all your family.  As for a faint line... sounds good to me!    

Nicola, great to have you on this thread!    Don't dispair about one embie... that is great!  Now for the really hard part!

  

Vero


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

hi all,

dizzy7, sorry to hear of your bad news about your dad, hope he is feeling better soon. 
As for your faint line-wow- a line is a line in my book 
Take it easy with regards to the manic visiting and caring for relatives in hospital thing. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Mrs G (Aug 11, 2004)

Who was it said " A line is a line!! " I so hope it's a good'n. Could be just what your Dad needs to get him back to fighting fitness.
As for me - STILL no AF signs, and several tellings off later!   I can only pray.  My manager is almost as nervous as I am! The clinic said they phone in the afternoon with the results and she threatened to clear all my appointments and come and sit and wait with me!  I told her NO (although it was tempting to have no work to do!) cos she'll turn me into a nervous wreck!
Fingers crossed everyone...       !!
LOL Caroline xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

good luck mrsg


----------



## Mrs G (Aug 11, 2004)

Thankyou


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Just popping by to wish lots of      as i know that several ladies are due to test tomorrow

Heres hoping for a BFP for u all

Shannon2000 thinking of you

JO everything crossed for u darlin hoping number 7 is ur one

Lots of love 
Emilyxx


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi girlies

Fingers crossed tightly for you Dizzy, Caroline and Shannon      

Well I have resisted evil pee sticks sofar and like you Vero, i have the pee stick patrol as DH!!  He won't entertain any talk of testing early     I have managed to bargain him down a day, and will do it on Saturday 4th now, which will be 14dpt.  

All i can say is          
ALL ROUND............................

Love Kel
xxx


----------



## PamelaC (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I am a new member here, but also in my 2ww. My htp is Sunday. This is my second attempt with frozen embies. I am very nervous! Not really having any symptoms, just very mild cramping, breast kinda sore. Don't know if we could do this again because of the cost. 

Good Luck to ALL of You!!


----------



## trilce (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, it hasn't worked for us this time    The clinic confirmed the BFN today. DH and I have been so nervous and anxious over the last few days, that it actually has been a relief to at least have certainty of the result. We were very sad after the phone call and cuddled together for about an hour on the sofa, which was comforting and sweet. Now we are feeling OK again, and with strength to plan our next encounter with the needles...

Thanks for all the support and lots of babydust to you all!!!

Trilce


----------



## Vero (Oct 27, 2004)

Trilce, a huge hug for you 

  

Vero


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

trilce, big hug for you       
luv dizzy xx


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh bu**er!!!!
Just typed massive long pst with personals and lost it!!!
basically:

So sorry Trilce  
Congrats Dizzy - line is line. That same mine was (firs resp - day 11, faint line) and was pos - so hurrah girl!!!

Shelley - IVF &ICSI implant between 3-8 days after ET. Drink lots pineapple juice - may be wives tale but supposed 2 help embies stick - and it worked 4 me!!! My friend did joke that I should turkey baste it up there!!!! Silly mare.

Kelly - you being VERY restrained! I had you as an early tester!!!!
Vero - take care, and dont look for signs!!!!

Pamela - welcome
Mrs G - GOOD LUCK TOMMORROW!!!!!!

Take care all
Anni


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Trilce  
So sorry  

Chris


----------



## LISA LOU (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi all

all you girlies testing early or thinking about it im sending     

Shelly - are you a hammersmith girlie too? im too praying for implantation spotting too   nothing yet

Trilce- so sorry to hear BFN sending  to you & DH XX

Mrs G - i'll be thinking of you tommorow , Good luck &   

good luck to other testers tommorow , sorry i've fogotten who you are!!

well im at the end of day 7 and am feeling VERY negative , dont feel pg , no spotting , no nothing 

Does anyone know if all BFP get implantation spoting??
im desperate for a sign , but it's toooo early to hpt.

Lol &   to us all
Lisa xx


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Lisa

Hi hun, not everyone that gets a BFP has any implanation bleeding....  we are all so different and you may not feel any symptoms at all...
Try and remain positive    

Lots of luck and    for you 
Love
Kel
xxx


----------



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

hi girls, well did another test this morning and 2 pink lines lot stronger this time!!     cant believe i have got a  !!! i shouldn't of tested till sat, and I'm not sure what to do now, as this is my first time at all this, should i ring the clinic today? will they tell me off for doing it early? whats the next step? do they do a blood test to confirm it?
cant believe it and keep looking at pee sticks in amazement!!!
good luck to all of you testing today and next few days      
and sending you all a hug that got      
just spoke to the hospital and my dad is improving today, and hopefully will be out of intensive care today, going in later to tell him my news, hope it cheers him up!!!   luv dizzy xxxxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

New home this way girls

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,18835.0.html

Loadsa love and luck
Jax
xxx


----------

